
ACID: How to screw it up - jhugg
https://voltdb.com/blog/acid-how-to-screw-it-up
======
mdcallag
Things that can go wrong with weaker isolation is large and under-appreciated
topic. People might be reluctant to share real stories.

~~~
jhugg
I link to this in my post, but Peter Bailis's post on this is worth a read:
[http://www.bailis.org/blog/understanding-weak-isolation-
is-a...](http://www.bailis.org/blog/understanding-weak-isolation-is-a-serious-
problem/)

